# Video Project: Creating a VFD Control Box for the Clausing Lathe



## chip_slinger (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm replicating the VFD control box build that I did for my ProtoTRAK retrofit Bridgeport mill for my Clausing lathe. It will be a 3HP capable VFD with a remote operator station, remote VFD control panel, master on/off of the system, cooling fans and some other features. I'm trying to video more things, so I'll cover this project with videos. Here is part 1, where I start working on the control box enclosure.

[video=youtube_share;nmy47aZMM4Q]http://youtu.be/nmy47aZMM4Q[/video]


----------

